# Best hair spray?



## Susanne (Aug 26, 2008)

Which hair spray do you use? Which one can you recommend?


----------



## N2Cherries03 (Aug 26, 2008)

right now im using Ausie's flexible hold, but i LOVE Sebastians Zero-Gravity! i dont wear hairspray everyday but when i do, these are the ones i go to...HTH


----------



## msmack (Aug 26, 2008)

I LOVE Tigi Bedhead - Hardhead hairspray!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 26, 2008)

i use loreal elnett, it's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they have different types of different hair types and different holds etc.


----------



## Cherrie (Aug 28, 2008)

Love love love Sebastian hairspray Hands down. The mega hold, shaper, and zero are all my faves in this Line


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 28, 2008)

Sebastian Shaper hairspray is really the best...i've been using it for YEARS and I can't recommend it highly enough!


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 28, 2008)

Giga hold... but then again, i like rock-hard quiffs


----------



## carrieann07 (Aug 28, 2008)

Cibu's Pho Finish = pure love


----------



## xsmittyxo (Aug 28, 2008)

I also like loreal elnett.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 28, 2008)

Is price an issue?  I ask because I go through hairspray quickly and although I love some high end brands, I just can't justify the cost.

I love Loreal's hair spray sold at the drugstore/chemist. In the older white Studio Line packaging it was called Fast Forward - in the new Studio Line black packaging the name escapes me - but it's the only hair spray in the line that is in an aerosol can. Love the stuff.  And it usually costs me $5.00 USD or less per can.


----------



## juicygirl (Aug 29, 2008)

i am OBSESSED with aveda's air control and big sexy hair's spray and play volumizer!!!! if you are someone who washes her hair every other day yet this is for you!! i hate hair that feels like there is product in it but don't want the style's hold to be sacrificed and these work wonderfully!! i tease my hair a whole bunch every single day and i can still go with washing my hair every other day without my hair feeling all gross. and the volume/hold is amazing!!


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Aug 30, 2008)

TIGI Bed Head Masterpiece!  It adds great hold AND mega shine!


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)

TIGI Bed Head


----------



## Moxy (Sep 22, 2008)

L'oreal Studio VolumeMax. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Holds hair in place and smells OK. I can't stand Scwarzkopf's hair sprays because of its smell


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't believe anyone has not mentioned Aqua Net, or Rave!
Hairspray made for the "boy radar" bangs!  LOL

Seriously though, I like Tigi's Bed Head one.


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Sep 23, 2008)

I like Herbal Essences Set Me Up Max Hold. It's really cheap, it holds but doesn't give you helmet hair and it smells good.


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 29, 2008)

I happen to love Redken's workforce 09-- it's a volumizing spray that has good medium hold (flexible hold)-- it's easy to work with and virtually undetectable that you've used spray.

On the total other end of the spectrum, I looove Redken 18 Quick Dry spray.  This is the hard core fierce spray of my dreams... it will hold any style and even stands well up against humidity.  It is intense, but perfect.  A little goes a long way-- I use it when I am going out for a night on the town.


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 29, 2008)

another vote for tigi hard head


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Sep 29, 2008)

Elnett is fantastic for basic styles, if you ever have to set more extreme hairstyles - V05 power hold hairspray is amazing, great for 'hawks and heavily back combed styles.


----------



## rachybloom (Sep 30, 2008)

I love Frederic Fekkai Sheer Hold Hair Spray.. I got the giant bottle at Ulta yesterday and it was $37 bux after tax... YIKES! I love the way it smells and how it's "buildable" so you can create light hold and heavy hold depending on the amount you use, but it never gets crunchy. I don't think I'll buy this again with the way the economy is going, even if I do love it.. I'll probably switch to Sebastian or Garnier.. :[


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 30, 2008)

Kenra Volume 25 is amazinggggggg
also like Bumble & Bumble's pink bottle, and Alterna Caviar Hairspray


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 2, 2008)

TIGI most def.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 5, 2008)

I love Bumble + Bumble's de Mode (fairly new).  It is a super sheer mist, not at all sticky, yet holds great.


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 6, 2008)

for absolutely wicked hard crazy hold TIGI Bed Head
for soft styling with good hold but not hard feeling Aveda Air Control - only thing about this is the smell is very overpowering and I never lock myself in my washroom to spray it. I go outside. I usually sneeze a few times after using it too. I wish it was unscented. it works so very well.


----------

